# [EVDL] Virginia Drag Race Update



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just returned from an exhausting but very rewarding trip to VMP drag 
strip in Petersburg Virginia. We left the cold At 3:00AM yesterday and 
drove right into summer. Virginia was absolutely beautiful, sunny and 
in the high seventies. Thousands of motorcycles and their riders were 
on hand for Virginia Bike Fest 2009. AGNS and ANGUS gave them a good 
show all day long. We started the day with hopes of gettting ANGUS in 
the 150 club and AGNS in the 8's. Things turned out unexpectedly but 
left the huge crowd blown away and all of us with big smiles.

AGNS was her usual surprising self and almost beat ANGUS to the 150 MPH 
punch ripping off 145.58 MPH on her best run of the day. The same run 
was her best time at a 9.27. She backed it up with a [email protected] 143 MPH, and 
a 9.35 @ 144 MPH minutes later to finish out an awesome day. Topping 
out at almost a buck fifty I figure adding a small fairing can't hurt, 
and might just get her that 150 club thing. We are going to make a 
small gear change as well and hopefully remove that last .28 seconds to 
get her to 8.99. She is definitely the crowd favorite of the two bikes. 
No one who looks at her little KTM 65 chassis can believe she is 
putting big liter+ rice bikes on the trailer over and over.


ANGUS had us in fits all morning. After his first warm up run, I bumped 
up the current a bit to get in one more run with the new tire before we 
tried his new wheelie bars. Denis did a real fine burnout and got the 
MT slick good and sticky. He left the line and stood all 800 lbs of 
ANGUS almost straight up. He brought it back down and hit it again. 
Straight up. One more time back down and back in it. Straight up again. 
It was an awesome sight. Denis told me after the run that ANGUS acted 
the part of a riding bull and that if his tether hadn't pulled out 
after the third wheel stand that he was going to ride the wheelie till 
the judges rang the bell. We bolted on the bars and made three decent 
runs in the low nines and high 8's and hit 149 MPH twice but each time 
ANGUS got squirly at about half track. Denis had to get out of it to 
straightened the bike out. It is clear that the wheelie bars add a 
whole new handling dynamic which we will be adjusting and refining to 
in the near future. For her final two runs of the day we decided to 
remove the bars, back off the power, race against AGNS, and see if we 
could find 150 MPH. We didn't find 150, we found 160. ANGUS left soft 
and was looking at AGNS' rear till the 330 ft mark but Denis rolled in 
the power and hit 132.05 in the 1/8th and kept climbing to 160.37 MPH 
when he tripped the lights at 8.70 seconds. ANGUS skipped completely 
over the 150's! We got one more run in minutes later without recharging 
and were actually quicker in the 1/8th mile but lost some steam at the 
end of the track and finished with an 8.77 @ 154.47 MPH.

I am back home in the snow today, but the AGNS ANGUS road show is on 
it's way to Orlando, FL and may make a surprise appearance at Orlando 
Speedworld on Wednesday night. Stay Tuned, 7's are getting closer....


Shawn Lawless








Thanks to all the many people who came over to the trailer to ask 
questions and show support. 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations Shawn - absolutely outstanding performance!




________________________________
From: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Monday, April 6, 2009 5:16:16 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Virginia Drag Race Update

I just returned from an exhausting but very rewarding trip to VMP drag 
strip in Petersburg Virginia. We left the cold At 3:00AM yesterday and 
drove right into summer. Virginia was absolutely beautiful, sunny and 
in the high seventies. Thousands of motorcycles and their riders were 
on hand for Virginia Bike Fest 2009. AGNS and ANGUS gave them a good 
show all day long. We started the day with hopes of gettting ANGUS in 
the 150 club and AGNS in the 8's. Things turned out unexpectedly but 
left the huge crowd blown away and all of us with big smiles.

AGNS was her usual surprising self and almost beat ANGUS to the 150 MPH 
punch ripping off 145.58 MPH on her best run of the day. The same run 
was her best time at a 9.27. She backed it up with a [email protected] 143 MPH, and 
a 9.35 @ 144 MPH minutes later to finish out an awesome day. Topping 
out at almost a buck fifty I figure adding a small fairing can't hurt, 
and might just get her that 150 club thing. We are going to make a 
small gear change as well and hopefully remove that last .28 seconds to 
get her to 8.99. She is definitely the crowd favorite of the two bikes. 
No one who looks at her little KTM 65 chassis can believe she is 
putting big liter+ rice bikes on the trailer over and over.


ANGUS had us in fits all morning. After his first warm up run, I bumped 
up the current a bit to get in one more run with the new tire before we 
tried his new wheelie bars. Denis did a real fine burnout and got the 
MT slick good and sticky. He left the line and stood all 800 lbs of 
ANGUS almost straight up. He brought it back down and hit it again. 
Straight up. One more time back down and back in it. Straight up again. 
It was an awesome sight. Denis told me after the run that ANGUS acted 
the part of a riding bull and that if his tether hadn't pulled out 
after the third wheel stand that he was going to ride the wheelie till 
the judges rang the bell. We bolted on the bars and made three decent 
runs in the low nines and high 8's and hit 149 MPH twice but each time 
ANGUS got squirly at about half track. Denis had to get out of it to 
straightened the bike out. It is clear that the wheelie bars add a 
whole new handling dynamic which we will be adjusting and refining to 
in the near future. For her final two runs of the day we decided to 
remove the bars, back off the power, race against AGNS, and see if we 
could find 150 MPH. We didn't find 150, we found 160. ANGUS left soft 
and was looking at AGNS' rear till the 330 ft mark but Denis rolled in 
the power and hit 132.05 in the 1/8th and kept climbing to 160.37 MPH 
when he tripped the lights at 8.70 seconds. ANGUS skipped completely 
over the 150's! We got one more run in minutes later without recharging 
and were actually quicker in the 1/8th mile but lost some steam at the 
end of the track and finished with an 8.77 @ 154.47 MPH.

I am back home in the snow today, but the AGNS ANGUS road show is on 
it's way to Orlando, FL and may make a surprise appearance at Orlando 
Speedworld on Wednesday night. Stay Tuned, 7's are getting closer....


Shawn Lawless








Thanks to all the many people who came over to the trailer to ask 
questions and show support. 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In a message dated 4/6/2009 2:23:49 PM US Mountain Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes: 
> Subj: [EVDL] Virginia Drag Race Update 
> Date:4/6/2009 2:23:49 PM US Mountain Standard Time
> From:[email protected]
> Reply-to:[email protected]
> To:[email protected]
> Received from Internet: 
> 
> 
> 
> I just returned from an exhausting but very rewarding trip to VMP drag 
> strip in Petersburg Virginia. We left the cold At 3:00AM yesterday and 
> drove right into summer. Virginia was absolutely beautiful, sunny and 
> in the high seventies. Thousands of motorcycles and their riders were 
> on hand for Virginia Bike Fest 2009. AGNS and ANGUS gave them a good 
> show all day long. We started the day with hopes of gettting ANGUS in 
> the 150 club and AGNS in the 8's. Things turned out unexpectedly but 
> left the huge crowd blown away and all of us with big smiles.
> 
> AGNS was her usual surprising self and almost beat ANGUS to the 150 MPH 
> punch ripping off 145.58 MPH on her best run of the day. The same run 
> was her best time at a 9.27. She backed it up with a [email protected] 143 MPH, and 
> a 9.35 @ 144 MPH minutes later to finish out an awesome day. Topping 
> out at almost a buck fifty I figure adding a small fairing can't hurt, 
> and might just get her that 150 club thing. We are going to make a 
> small gear change as well and hopefully remove that last .28 seconds to 
> get her to 8.99. She is definitely the crowd favorite of the two bikes. 
> No one who looks at her little KTM 65 chassis can believe she is 
> putting big liter+ rice bikes on the trailer over and over.
> 
> 
> ANGUS had us in fits all morning. After his first warm up run, I bumped 
> up the current a bit to get in one more run with the new tire before we 
> tried his new wheelie bars. Denis did a real fine burnout and got the 
> MT slick good and sticky. He left the line and stood all 800 lbs of 
> ANGUS almost straight up. He brought it back down and hit it again. 
> Straight up. One more time back down and back in it. Straight up again. 
> It was an awesome sight. Denis told me after the run that ANGUS acted 
> the part of a riding bull and that if his tether hadn't pulled out 
> after the third wheel stand that he was going to ride the wheelie till 
> the judges rang the bell. We bolted on the bars and made three decent 
> runs in the low nines and high 8's and hit 149 MPH twice but each time 
> ANGUS got squirly at about half track. Denis had to get out of it to 
> straightened the bike out. It is clear that the wheelie bars add a 
> whole new handling dynamic which we will be adjusting and refining to 
> in the near future. For her final two runs of the day we decided to 
> remove the bars, back off the power, race against AGNS, and see if we 
> could find 150 MPH. We didn't find 150, we found 160. ANGUS left soft 
> and was looking at AGNS' rear till the 330 ft mark but Denis rolled in 
> the power and hit 132.05 in the 1/8th and kept climbing to 160.37 MPH 
> when he tripped the lights at 8.70 seconds. ANGUS skipped completely 
> over the 150's! We got one more run in minutes later without recharging 
> and were actually quicker in the 1/8th mile but lost some steam at the 
> end of the track and finished with an 8.77 @ 154.47 MPH.
> 
> I am back home in the snow today, but the AGNS ANGUS road show is on 
> it's way to Orlando, FL and may make a surprise appearance at Orlando 
> Speedworld on Wednesday night. Stay Tuned, 7's are getting closer....
> 
> 
> Shawn Lawless
> 
Shawn,You are still taking off large chuncks of time with the 
bikes.........It will be great to see your team in the 7s. 

Dennis Berube
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Shawn, 
You rock! I plan on seeing you in June at Quaker City
Raceway in Salem Ohio, June 27th. 


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

" He left the line and stood all 800 lbs of ANGUS almost straight up. He
brought it back down and hit it again.
Straight up. One more time back down and back in it. Straight up again. It
was an awesome sight. "

Any video?




> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Shawn,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry Dave I was too busy trying to breath....

Shawn




-----Original Message-----
From: dave cover <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, 7 Apr 2009 10:44 am
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Virginia Drag Race Update



" He left the line and stood all 800 lbs of ANGUS almost straight up. He
brought it back down and hit it again.
Straight up. One more time back down and back in it. Straight up again. 
It
was an awesome sight. "

Any video?




> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Shawn,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That is terrific Shawn. Your hard work is paying off. I can feel your 
breath on my neck. ;-) 160 mph! deep in the 8's!

It is nice to have some serious competition. You are no doubt feeling 
the attitude change at the track from the other competitors. The 
comments change from "Cool, I had no idea that an electric could go 
that fast." to "Geez, that is a fast bike!" with no added "for an electric."

Folks that don't race think it is just a matter of more HP to go 
faster. Once you have that serious amount of HP, it is all about 
figuring out how to deliver it to the track.

Setting up a wheelie bar takes a day at test-and-tune with a video camera.

Please join us here at Bandimere on September 27th. Bandimere has the 
very best traction in the world. (It is a fact.) For us electrics, we 
have 20% less air to push out of the way. You will go your fastest 
here at Bandimere. If you come out to Bandimere, I'm sure we will draw a crowd.

Please post some pictures of ANGUS.

Again, congratulations,

Bill Dube'

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Bill,

Thanks for all your help. Our challenges on Sunday were definitey 
evolving from how do we "kick it up a notch" to how much do we back off 
to go faster. Lot's of new lessons to be learned except now there is 
much less room for error. Ironic that we were set up right next to the 
Nitro guys, and their awesome 6 second 218 MPH bikes. I found myself 
repeating in my head what you said on TV. "We want to beat everybody, 
and we will". I got the sense that although it will take alot more 
effort and money, that it is possible. When our battery pack has 
approx 3 times the specific power that we have now, and we aquire one 
of those enormous raked out chassis, etc..., etc... we may just have 
something for them. I hope we can make the trip to Bandimere in Sept. 
Right now I see no reason why we can't. The immediate goal as soon as 
we get these bikes back home is to get "Juiced UP" back on the track 
and into the 8's. I learned several things from, of all places, AGNS, 
this weekend that just might help. Also, the new JR chassis should be 
here in a few weeks. I can't wait to see just how consistent we can 
make her in the 1/8th.

Shawn


-----Original Message-----
From: Bill Dube <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, 7 Apr 2009 1:50 pm
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Virginia Drag Race Update



That is terrific Shawn. Your hard work is paying off. I can feel your
breath on my neck. ;-) 160 mph! deep in the 8's!

It is nice to have some serious competition. You are no doubt feeling
the attitude change at the track from the other competitors. The
comments change from "Cool, I had no idea that an electric could go
that fast." to "Geez, that is a fast bike!" with no added "for an 
electric."

Folks that don't race think it is just a matter of more HP to go
faster. Once you have that serious amount of HP, it is all about
figuring out how to deliver it to the track.

Setting up a wheelie bar takes a day at test-and-tune with a video 
camera.

Please join us here at Bandimere on September 27th. Bandimere has the
very best traction in the world. (It is a fact.) For us electrics, we
have 20% less air to push out of the way. You will go your fastest
here at Bandimere. If you come out to Bandimere, I'm sure we will draw 
a crowd.

Please post some pictures of ANGUS.

Again, congratulations,

Bill Dube'

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

